# lgb 65001



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I see LGB makes an add on sound sytem #65001?? Heard it on U-tube and thought it sounds pretty good. Might make a nice upgrade for my Bachmann Annie. Can someone tell me what's the deal? The one U-tube example has a conducters voice saying "all aboard" The other sample does not. I assume we have typical start up sounds and shut down sounds, bell and whistle triggered by track magnets or RC relay. Any info appreciated.
Don


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Don,

LGB made a series of sound units with 65001 being the US Steam version. I have several of the LGB sound units and I like them a lot but unless you get a good deal on price I would think that you might do better with other brands of sound systems that may give you more features for your money. 

The LGB sound units come with a decoder installed and work very well with MTS/DCC but if you run it on track power you will need to buy a capacitor set (about $50) to get sound at low track voltage. 

The units work best (in my opinion) with LGB locos. I love them but I have only put them in LGB locos and I bought other systems for my non-LGB locos.

I still look for them at good prices because I can always use another on in a LGB loco. In my opinion the sound is as good as any other but you do not have a variety of sounds to choose from as you would with other brands. The built in speaker may be a weak point in that some people reported they were unhappy with it but I usually use a different speaker anyway. Any good small 8 ohm speaker should work well.

Here are the instructions for it:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...112005.pdf

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I consider these to be pricey now as you need the sound unit at MSRP of over $250, plus the capacitor storage for analog operation and the bell/whistle trigger add-on. 
These are sound only but they do have MTS/DCC capability, but no light or motor control. 


You can get programmable DCC sound units with light and motor control for under $200, and fixed sound units with motor control plus light control for $100 or less.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Also the LGB sound units may not come with the extras that tend to come with other sound systems such as reed switches to trigger the bell and whistle. LGB offered (at extra cost) a special reed switch assembly for the bell and whistle that only fit LGB Mogul tender trucks and other LGB locos with similar trucks. Regular reed switches could be made to work but would require a special plug to fit the box's jack. Getting the chuff to sync with magnets and reed switches would also require a special plug to fit the 65001 jack. I think they come with auto chuff but if so the rate is not adjustable.

I do not know if Marklin still sells the sound units but even if they do a unit bought pre-Marklin may well have no warranty if service is needed (I have never had one of these sound systems fail).

The instructions show an external volume switch but the earlier models had the volume control as part of the box which could make access to the volume control difficult.

By no means do I mean to be negative about these sound systems. As I said I love them but I think it is important that people understand what they are getting (or not getting) when they buy them.

Jerry


----------

